# exterior painting odessa florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Haven't posted a video in awhile. Went out and checked on the progress of this project Today and it is looking great!




So do we not have a youtube anymore??


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice video Aaron!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Video is nice, beautiful home! Not a fan of the color, but as usual, a stellar job!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We also did a full interior re-paint on it as well


----------

